# Hand Stand Push Up



## tempus (Mar 26, 2008)

So I was reading some of the posts and saw the one that mentioned crossfit in it.  I have always added odd exercises to my routines (Sled dragging, sand bags, medicine balls, etc..).  I have never done them in a circuit and started recently doing similar circuits as CorssFit and Gym Jones site mention.

Now how to work up to doing a Hand Stand Push Up?  I tried last night and ended up laughing at myself.  I always did hand stands as a kid, but at age 37 and 220 lbs it was very difficult to just get in the position let alone try to press myself up.  I am glad my wife did not come down to the basement because she may have killed herself with laughter.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## tahuti (Mar 26, 2008)

Try tutorials at http://www.beastskills.com/tutorials.htm


----------



## Whitebelt (Mar 26, 2008)

I remember the first time i saw my class senior doing these, he found out later that year that he had been doing the with a partially broken hand! I was amazed, if you can do these, you have my awe!


----------



## tempus (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link.  I am going to give it a try. 

-Gary


----------



## SensibleManiac (Mar 26, 2008)

Above all be very careful, try first attempting it on a matted surface.
The wall helps alot if you aren't there yet then try partials by having someone support your legs, you can start with the knees bent and work your way up to straight legs.
Good luck it's a great upper body power builder.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 27, 2008)

That is an awesome website...

I learned to do my handstand push ups just like it discusses, on a wall.  They actually aren't that hard against a wall...


----------



## Babook (Apr 2, 2008)

Most people don't have the strength for overhead movement all together. Shoulder presses with dumbells help before even trying bodyweight handstand pushups.


----------

